# Urgent Purebred Golden retirever Washington State



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Kody is two, purebred golden retreiver, and is located in south Washington state. 

His has to take daily medication for infrequent seizures, but that's it. Who amongst us doesn't take a vitamin a day? 

He does not have much time left, so please contact me. 

[email protected]










Fosters and or adopters please e-mail Perrin


----------



## Pongo9974 (Dec 16, 2008)

is he on phenobarb?

have you had anyone interested?


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Last I heard he got adopted. If you want to check this info out you can mail Perrin. She knows the specifics. 
He is a handsome boy.

Happy Holidays!


----------

